# TECOM visa processing time



## azizzoaib786 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi All seniors,

My visa processing was put forward on last Sunday (6th September 2015), and it has been 5 days passed since then but still no news from my employer on visa. How much days it takes for processing visa ?

On TECOM website it is mention that they take 5 days for normal processing, but 5 days passed already. Can any one advice on this who has gone thru this processing earlier ?

Regards,
Aziz


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Have some patience pal. My last TECOM visa took 15+ days and this is normal. I'd have extra patience and expect it at the end of the month since Eid holidays are coming next week here.


----------



## azizzoaib786 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi SgtRoswell,

Thanks for your reply, however I got my visa application update yesterday evening and it is issued by DNRD.
Now waiting for visa to reach my employer so that I can travel to UAE.

Regards,
Aziz


----------

